
Ask HN: Is it legal to bring encrypted devices to Russia? - jamesmus
I am travelling to Russia on business soon (not for the first time) and I intend to take my laptop which is protected by BitLocker. A colleague has pointed out that it&#x27;s illegal under Russian law to &#x27;import encryption technology&#x27; and he thinks that applies to me. Our risk department has now got involved and I can&#x27;t really find any definitive evidence to support either side of the argument.<p>Does anyone know what the position is?<p>Thanks
======
LinuxBender
I can't speak the Russian law and I am not a lawyer, but I can say that if
they want to see your data and you do not provide it, you will likely be
detained and your laptop confiscated. (best case scenario) Speak to your
corporate lawyers for advise on what to do. Your compliance team should be
providing feedback to the risk team as to whether your customer contracts
allow sharing data with authorities.

Perhaps consider getting a cheap temporary laptop that has only the tools you
need to do your job and only the data that is required to be in that country.
Keep important data in your own datacenter and access it with secure remote
access tools if your compliance and legal teams approve doing so.

~~~
jamesmus
Thanks for the advice. Taking a 'burner' device (as you suggest) seems to be
the way to go if you are worried about being forced to divulge the information
on it (or confiscation). What worries me more is the possibility of being
charged with some kind of offence just for 'importing' the technology. Seems
unlikely I know and I wouldn't have even thought of it myself but there are
several of us going and one of the party brought it up.

